# US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*

						Die Sanktionen gegen Huawei haben auch Auswirkungen auf die US-Wirtschaft: Zahlreiche Unternehmen müssen mit Umsatzeinbußen im einstelligen Prozentbereich rechnen. AMD ist dabei stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvida, doch nicht annähernd so stark wie Qualcomm oder Broadcom. Ein Unternehmen dürfte durch die Sanktionen sogar um das Überleben bangen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*


----------



## Freakless08 (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*

Microsoft darf auch keine Lizenzen an Huawei verkaufen und hat auch Geräte von Huawei aus dem Store geworfen.

Wird Zeit, dass sich die EU mehr von Microsoft und anderen Firmen distanziert. Wenn Trump wieder zum Rundumschlag ausholt, könnte es auch EU Staaten treffen (siehe Auto).


----------



## Lighting-Designer (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*

Wird Zeit dass die Welt sich unabhängig von den Amis macht. Vor allem Trump muss weg. Wenn keiner mehr mit denen handelt werden die ganz schnell ruhiger und so ein Schwachsinn kommt nicht mehr vor.


----------



## sterreich (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*

Hat AMD nicht gerade wegen sowas in weiser Voraussicht Hygon gegründet?


----------



## Zwiebo (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*

Huawei steht halt in direkter Konkurrenz zur Cisco NSA-Ware. Das ist Trump ein Dorn im Auge. Spätestens seit dem Gerhard Schindler mit seiner Huawei Kill Switch Lüge aufs Maul geflogen ist, wissen wir, was da gespielt wird.


----------



## Banana-OG (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*

Sollen die USA doch ruhig weiterhin die Chinesen provozieren. Sie werden schon sehen, was sie davon haben.
Next: Alibaba vs Amazon


----------



## Eckism (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch den US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*

Ich rechne damit, das die Chinesische Regierung Apple vor die Flinte stellt. Produktions/Verkaufsverbot sowas in der Art.


----------



## Leob12 (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Wird Zeit dass die Welt sich unabhängig von den Amis macht. Vor allem Trump muss weg. Wenn keiner mehr mit denen handelt werden die ganz schnell ruhiger und so ein Schwachsinn kommt nicht mehr vor.


Die USA sind dafür viel zu wichtig...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## empy (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*

Naja, wenn es nicht gerade um Gamingboliden geht, ist man technologisch eigentlich recht unabhängig. Oder könnte man sein. Dass deutsche Behörden am Tropf von Microsoft hängen ist z.B. ein absolutes Unding. Eigentlich müsste man das ungefähr so handhaben, wie einst IBM nur verschärft. Man dürfte in Behörden keine Infrastruktur einsetzen, die nicht von mindestens zwei Firmen aus mindestens zwei Nationen geliefert werden kann, optimalerweise wäre eine davon Deutschland oder zumindest in der EU.


----------



## XXTREME (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Die USA sind dafür viel zu wichtig...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Ja noch....mal abwarten. Wenn Trump so weiter macht gräbt er sich und seinem Volk selbst das Wasser ab.


----------



## Freakless08 (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Die USA sind dafür viel zu wichtig...


Wenn man bedenkt wie viele US Anleihen und Dollar China im Sortiment hat, könnte es China so richtig krachen lassen. Da hängen so viele chinesische Firmen in Europäischen/US Firmen mit drin (hier wohl am bekanntesten Epic, Ubi Soft, ... ) das es düster werden kann.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Die USA sind dafür viel zu wichtig...


Nur weil sich alle anderen abhängig gemacht haben. Wenn damit Schluss wär, was wäre Amerika dann noch?


----------



## Leob12 (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Nur weil sich alle anderen abhängig gemacht haben. Wenn damit Schluss wär, was wäre Amerika dann noch?


Wovon wären die anderen dann abhängig? 
Du kannst nicht einfach sämtliche Handelsbeziehungen kappen. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pu244 (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*

Am Ende könnten sich die USA mit dem ganzen selbst aufspießen, so wie es China mit den seltenen Erden getan hat (die gar nicht mal so selten sind).

China hat sein Monopol genutzt und Exportbeschränkungen erlassen, die Firmen nach China zwingen sollten (wer seine Technologie nach China transferiert hat, der wurde großzügig beliefert). Das ganze führte dazu, dass überall auf der Welt Bergwerke errichtet wurden, teilweise staatlich angeordnet. Das Monopol, das man jetzt dringend zum drohen bräuchte, ist gebrochen. Außerdem haben die meisten Unternehmen große Anstrengungen unternommen, um davon wegzukommen. Selbst wenn sie ein Monopol hätten, es würde ihnen nichtmehr viel nutzen.

Bei den USA könnte es genauso sein. In den nächsten Monaten werden alle chinesischen Unternehmen so weit wie nur irgend möglich auf ausländische Produkte, besonders Made in USA, verzichten. Es gibt einen chinesischen x86er, der stank gegen AMD und Intel einfach nur ab und es gab wenig Grund ihn zu nutzen, das wird sich beides ändern. Am Ende könnten die Chinesen und alle anderen (als Russe, Inder, Südamerikaner und auch Europäer sollte man sich vor Augen halten, dass Trump auch bei denen das spinnen anfangen kann [wir haben es mit unseren Autozöllen ja schon]) deutlich unabhängiger werden und die US Vormachtstellung langfristig entsorgen.


----------



## empy (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Nur weil sich alle anderen abhängig gemacht haben. Wenn damit Schluss wär, was wäre Amerika dann noch?



Brandgefährlich?


----------



## DKK007 (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*

Da werden wohl einige Strichliste führen, wie lange Trump noch im Amt ist. 

Erschossen wurden leider bisher immer nur die Leute, die etwas verbessern wollten, wie Martin Luther King.




empy schrieb:


> Naja, wenn es nicht gerade um Gamingboliden geht,  ist man technologisch eigentlich recht unabhängig. Oder könnte man sein.  Dass deutsche Behörden am Tropf von Microsoft hängen ist z.B. ein  absolutes Unding. Eigentlich müsste man das ungefähr so handhaben, wie  einst IBM nur verschärft. Man dürfte in Behörden keine Infrastruktur  einsetzen, die nicht von mindestens zwei Firmen aus mindestens zwei  Nationen geliefert werden kann, optimalerweise wäre eine davon  Deutschland oder zumindest in der EU.



Insbesondere sollte Standardsoftware wie Betriebssystem, Office und PDF-Viewer OpenSource sein.

Bei Software, wie extra entwickelt wird, sei es intern oder Extern  sollte Standardmäßig auch der Quellcode freigegeben werden. Dazu sollte  es mehr Austausch und gemeinsame Standards geben. 
Negativbeispiel ist die Polizei. 
Kein Komfort mit „ComVor“: Software sorgt bei der Polizei fuer AErger | Thueringer Allgemeine
Palantir-Software: Polizei Hessen kauft bei umstrittenem US-Unternehmen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Die Geschichte von INPOL-Neu bzw. INPOL-Neu-Neu – Police-IT



Interessanterweise lässt sich ein Teil der Amerikanischen Behörden die Gesichtserkennungssoftware aus China liefern: 
https://www.derstandard.de/story/20...etet-behoerden-software-zur-gesichtserkennung


----------



## empy (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei Software, wie extra entwickelt wird, sei es intern oder Extern  sollte Standardmäßig auch der Quellcode freigegeben werden. Dazu sollte  es mehr Austausch und gemeinsame Standards geben.
> Negativbeispiel ist die Polizei.
> Kein Komfort mit „ComVor“: Software sorgt bei der Polizei fuer AErger | Thueringer Allgemeine
> Palantir-Software: Polizei Hessen kauft bei umstrittenem US-Unternehmen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> Die Geschichte von INPOL-Neu bzw. INPOL-Neu-Neu – Police-IT



Bei der scheinbaren Hilflosigkeit Deutschlands beim Thema IT in Behörden könnte einem ganz anders werden, gerade wenn es um Polizei und Militär geht. Ein absolutes Armutszeugnis. Es wird allerhöchste Zeit, dass vor allem im Bereich IT bei den Behörden in puncto Gehalt mal nicht mehr nur am alleruntersten Bodensatz gefischt wird. Diese Differenzen zwischen Behördengehältern und Wirtschaftsgehältern wirft doch kein guter ITler aus dem Fenster. Vielleicht "um seinem Land zu dienen", aber so Leute haben widerum eine leichte Tendenz dazu, andere unangenehme Züge zu haben.


----------



## Bluebird (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wovon wären die anderen dann abhängig?
> Du kannst nicht einfach sämtliche Handelsbeziehungen kappen.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


fuer viele ist Handel eben ziemlich einfach ... 
Das gejammere war schon gross als Trump denn ersten Streit vom Zaun gebrochen hat und passiert ist fast nichts .
Das die USA die niedrigste Arbeitslosigkeit seit Jahrzehnten haben will aber keiner der Hater wissen , wenn man Fair ist war Obama der schlimmere Waschlappen Präsident fuer die USA als es Trump ist , ob uns das schmeckt oder nicht .
Davon ab was juckt es mich wenn ich die Spitzel USA gegen die Chinesen eintausche ? fuer mich Jacke wie Hose , denn Chinesen trauen ich auch nicht weiter als ich Spucken kann , in der Geschaeftswelt gelten die nicht umsonst als noch schlimmer ...



empy schrieb:


> Bei der scheinbaren Hilflosigkeit Deutschlands beim Thema IT in Behörden könnte einem ganz anders werden, gerade wenn es um Polizei und Militär geht. Ein absolutes Armutszeugnis. Es wird allerhöchste Zeit, dass vor allem im Bereich IT bei den Behörden in puncto Gehalt mal nicht mehr nur am alleruntersten Bodensatz gefischt wird. Diese Differenzen zwischen Behördengehältern und Wirtschaftsgehältern wirft doch kein guter ITler aus dem Fenster. Vielleicht "um seinem Land zu dienen", aber so Leute haben widerum eine leichte Tendenz dazu, andere unangenehme Züge zu haben.



kann man so unterschreiben ! aber das Internet ist ja noch Neuland ...  , die meisten Politiker sind doch jetzt in einem alter wo doch wenigstens mal einer als jugendlicher einen Home Computer gehabt haben muss ! was laeuft da Falsch !? 
Die EU und Deutschland sollte auch mal anfangen seine Schluessel Firmen zu schuetzen und nicht alles von Chinesischen Investoren aufkaufen lassen , alle halten Trump fuer bloed aber wer mal bloed da steht wird sich noch zeigen ...


----------



## DKK007 (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



Bluebird schrieb:


> Das die USA die niedrigste Arbeitslosigkeit seit Jahrzehnten haben will aber keiner der Hater wissen



Was aber nichts mit Trump zu tun hat. Eine Senkung der Arbeitslosigkeitsrate ist eine langfristige Sache. 
Trump sorgt v.A. für Entlassungen.


----------



## Seeefe (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



Bluebird schrieb:


> fuer viele ist Handel eben ziemlich einfach ...
> Das gejammere war schon gross als Trump denn ersten Streit vom Zaun gebrochen hat und passiert ist fast nichts .
> Das die USA die niedrigste Arbeitslosigkeit seit Jahrzehnten haben will aber keiner der Hater wissen , wenn man Fair ist war Obama der schlimmere Waschlappen Präsident fuer die USA als es Trump ist , ob uns das schmeckt oder nicht .



Die Arbeitslosenrate nahm schon seit 2012 den Weg nach unten..wann wurde Trump vereidigt?

Man muss auch die Rahmenbedingungen betrachten.


----------



## lapp-ron1 (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



Bluebird schrieb:


> ...
> Das die USA die niedrigste Arbeitslosigkeit seit Jahrzehnten haben will aber keiner der Hater wissen , wenn man Fair ist war Obama der schlimmere Waschlappen Präsident fuer die USA als es Trump ist , ob uns das schmeckt oder nicht
> .....



Das ist leider nur Augenwischerei bzw. zeigt dir diese Statistik eben nicht die Wahrheit. Tatsächlich wurde eine Menge neue Jobs geschaffen (und somit sind weniger Menschen arbeitslos), die allerdings nur im Niedriglohnsektor wie z.B. in Fastfoodrestaurants. Menschen haben 2 Jobs und können sich nicht mal eine Wohnung leisten, weil sie die Kohle für die Kaution nicht zusammenbekommen.
Such mal bei YT nach "Abstieg - der amerikanische Alptraum" - das ist einfach finster und sehr traurig.


----------



## Lexx (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Vor allem Trump muss weg.


Dann miete eine Villa auf Ibiza.


----------



## empy (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



Bluebird schrieb:


> Die EU und Deutschland sollte auch mal anfangen seine Schluessel Firmen zu schuetzen und nicht alles von Chinesischen Investoren aufkaufen lassen , alle halten Trump fuer bloed aber wer mal bloed da steht wird sich noch zeigen ...



Trump ist in meinen Augen ein Elefant im Porzellanladen. Er ist laut und aktiv und für viele jemand, "der endlich mal was macht" und "der sich auch mal was traut". Nicht, dass ich die übliche Apathie, die in der Politik vorherrscht gutheißen würde, aber mit solchen Leuten ist man schon viel zu oft auf die Schnauze gefallen. Prinzipiell finde ich es gut, wenn mit Bedacht und auch etwas langsamer agiert wird. Aber wenn mit Bedacht und langsam dann solche Bullshitentscheidungen getroffen werden, wie das im Bezug zur IT in deutschen Behörden geschehen ist, bringt das halt auch nichts. Das klingt für mich wieder so, als wäre der Hauptbedacht dahin gegangen, wo der Entscheidungsträger am besten absahnen kann, anders kann man sich das eigentlich nicht erklären. Aber lieber langsam bescheuert als schnell bescheuert. Da ist mir zumindest so gesehen die GroKo doch noch deutlich lieber als der Trump.


----------



## Bevier (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*

Also wird sich China, wie von mir und vielen anderen erwartet, unabhängiger von den USA machen und die wahren Verlierer werden in erster Linie die amerikanischen Firmen sein, die bisher an chinesische Firmen verkauften und in China fertigten. Jetzt wird als nächstes ein chinesisches OS kommen, das Spydows entgültig ersetzt und wir Europäer haben dann die Wahl von wem wir ausspioniert werden. Denn es macht letztendlich nicht den geringsten Unterschied für den Privatmenschen an seinem Rechner, ausser dass die USA hier mehr Einfluss haben und somit gegen einen vorgehen könnten.

Die einzige Chance für Europa bleibt nur endlich unabhängiger von anderen Nationen zu werden. Wir haben hier den weltgrößten Wirtschaftsraum. DAS ist im absoluten Kapitalismus wahre Macht. Wenn wir den anderen den Zugang versperren, können wir Einfluss nehmen aber das funktioniert nur mit einer starken EU, unfähige Einzelstaaten, die nur sich selbst als höchstes Gut sehen, kann das aber leider nichts werden. Aber leider ist das den dümmlichen Nationalisten überall zu hoch...


----------



## BigYundol (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*

Allfällige Rekordwerte wie bsw. höchste Arbeitslosenzahl oder niedrigste Arbeitslosenzahl wie seit xxx Jahren kommen logischerweise immer zum Ende hin einer Phase und nicht am Anfang.

Dazu kommt, dass die grösseren Auswirkungen von wesentlichen, politischen Richtungsentscheiden tendenziell eher erst längerfristig sichtbar werden. So schossen in den Anfangsjahren unter Obama die US-Ausgaben weiterhin durch die Decke. Den Schaden richteten aber die Kriegsverbrecher der George W. Bush-Administration an, während Obama  in den noch Kriegsgebieten mit (teurem) Scherbenhaufenzusammenwischen beschäftigt war.

Trump kann sich hier also nach wie vor mit den Federn der Vorgängeradministration schmücken.
Die trump'sche Steuer-"reform" verursachte ebenfalls nur ein kurzes Strohfeuer an den Börsen, das eine bereits länger anhaltende Phase an der Börse einfach weiter am Leben hielt, blieb bis anhin wirtschaftlich jedoch unwirksam und dürfte langfristig eher bremsend wirken, da weniger staatliche Investitionen möglich sind und Private (hauptsächlich Reiche profitieren davon) das zusätzliche Geld eher auf die hohe Kante schmeissen. Die negativen Langzeitfolgen der div. Budgetkürzungen, vor allem im sozialen und wissenschaftlichen Bereich, werden ebenfalls sehr wahrscheinlich erst nach ein paar Jahren als Problem sichtbar, wenn man denn nicht die Augen davor verschliesst.


----------



## RAZORLIGHT (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*

Trumpeltier at work <3


----------



## DKK007 (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



BigYundol schrieb:


> Die negativen Langzeitfolgen der div. Budgetkürzungen, vor allem im sozialen und wissenschaftlichen Bereich, werden ebenfalls sehr wahrscheinlich erst nach ein paar Jahren als Problem sichtbar, wenn man denn nicht die Augen davor verschliesst.



Insbesondere muss sich erst der Nachfolger damit beschäftigen.


----------



## caddy (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*

Irgendwie verstehe ich diesen Satz aus dem Artikel nicht: "Intel verdient durch Huawei etwas mehr als doppelt so viel wie der Hauptkonkurrent, damit ist das Unternehmen ein überdurchschnittlich guter Partner für AMD." 

Müsste es nicht heißen "AMD verdient durch Huawei etwas mehr als doppelt so viel wie der Hauptkonkurrent, damit ist das Unternehmen ein überdurchschnittlich guter Partner für AMD." ?


----------



## sterreich (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



Bluebird schrieb:


> fuer viele ist Handel eben ziemlich einfach ...
> Das gejammere war schon gross als Trump denn ersten Streit vom Zaun gebrochen hat und passiert ist fast nichts .
> Das die USA die niedrigste Arbeitslosigkeit seit Jahrzehnten haben will aber keiner der Hater wissen , wenn man Fair ist war Obama der schlimmere Waschlappen Präsident fuer die USA als es Trump ist , ob uns das schmeckt oder nicht .


So viel uninformierter Blödsinn...
Wenn du so ein Thema bringst, setz dich zumindest mit den Basics der VWL auseinander.

Volkswirtschaftliche Entwicklung, so auch die Arbeitslosenquote, ist immer langfristig zu betrachten. Die Amis hatten ihr letztes Hoch bei der Arbeitslosenquote 2010 als Folge der Weltwirtschaftskrise, da war Obama 1 Jahr im Amt. Seitdem geht sie kontinuierlich runter. Du siehst hier zu großen Teilen also immer noch die Auswirkungen der Obama-Regierung.

Und selbst das ist kein gutes Zeichen, wenn immer mehr Leute mehrere Jobs gleichzeitig ausüben müssen, um gerade so über die Runden zu kommen:
The job juggle is real. Many Americans are balancing two, even three gigs

Wenn die Amis international nicht den Ton angeben würden, wären die schon vor Jahren schlimmer gekracht als die Griechen. Und Trump macht es mit seinen Maßnahmen nicht besser. Was man ihm zu Gute halten kann ist, dass er wirklich seine Wahlversprechen einhält, allerdings sind die eben zum Teil strunzdämliche Maßnahmen.



caddy schrieb:


> Irgendwie verstehe ich diesen Satz aus dem Artikel nicht: "Intel verdient durch Huawei etwas mehr als doppelt so viel wie der Hauptkonkurrent, damit ist das Unternehmen ein überdurchschnittlich guter Partner für AMD."
> 
> Müsste es nicht heißen "AMD verdient durch Huawei etwas mehr als doppelt so viel wie der Hauptkonkurrent, damit ist das Unternehmen ein überdurchschnittlich guter Partner für AMD." ?



Prozentual gesehen macht das Geschäft mit Huawei bei AMD mehr aus als bei Intel. Intel hingegen macht absolut betrachtet doppelt so viel Umsatz mit Huawei.


----------



## Gast1667344203 (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*

Das ist der Grund warum ich Trump so toll finde, er zerstört sein eigenes Land und merkt es noch nicht mal, von wegen "great again" 
Merkel ist ja auf einem ähnlichen Trip, in spätestens 20 Jahren dürfen wir Deutsche auch zusehen wo noch etwas Gutes in diesem Land zu finden ist, denn ein Volk das nur noch von Lobbys in den Würgegriff genommen wurde und das von LINKEN Medien das Gehirn gewaschen bekommt, so ein Volk hat eine fürchterliche Zukunft vor sich ;(

Selbst jede Elefantenherde weiß, das man nur die qualifizierteste, erfahrenste und intelligenteste Leitkuh wählt und wären Merkel, oder Trump eine Elefantenleitkuh, ihre Herde wäre innerhalb von 1 Monat ausgestorben, traurig das selbst Tiere intelligenter handeln als WIR, leider wird unser Hirn nur dazu benutzt um trivial zu konsumieren, oder Unsinn zu machen und so was nennt sich auch noch ZIVILISATION, das ich nicht lache, arrogante Parasiten sind wir, mehr nicht, denn alles was einen Parasiten definiert passt perfekt zu unserem Handeln !


----------



## Buggi85 (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



Bevier schrieb:


> Die einzige Chance für Europa bleibt nur endlich unabhängiger von anderen Nationen zu werden. Wir haben hier den weltgrößten Wirtschaftsraum. DAS ist im absoluten Kapitalismus wahre Macht. Wenn wir den anderen den Zugang versperren, können wir Einfluss nehmen aber das funktioniert nur mit einer starken EU, unfähige Einzelstaaten, die nur sich selbst als höchstes Gut sehen, kann das aber leider nichts werden. Aber leider ist das den dümmlichen Nationalisten überall zu hoch...



Die EU mit ihren Gesetzen verbaut sich eher selbst alles, so dass wir nur noch weiter abhängig werden.
Kannst ja in Deutschland kaum noch was aufziehen, ohne Angst vor Strafen oder Sanktionen haben zu müssen. Ingenieure und kluge Köpfe haben wir zu genüge, aber viel wichtiger ist ein Artikel 13...


----------



## Bevier (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



caddy schrieb:


> Irgendwie verstehe ich diesen Satz aus dem Artikel nicht: "Intel verdient durch Huawei etwas mehr als doppelt so viel wie der Hauptkonkurrent, damit ist das Unternehmen ein überdurchschnittlich guter Partner für AMD."
> 
> Müsste es nicht heißen "AMD verdient durch Huawei etwas mehr als doppelt so viel wie der Hauptkonkurrent, damit ist das Unternehmen ein überdurchschnittlich guter Partner für AMD." ?



Das bezieht sich auf die Bedeutung für das jeweilige Unternehmen. Intel verdient zwar doppelt so viel wie AMD durch Huawei aber da Intel insgesamt mehr als das 10fache von AMD umsetzt, ist das im direkten Vergleich nahezu bedeutungslos. Für die selbe Bedeutung für Intel müsste Huawei noch 5mal mehr bei denen kaufen und nicht nur das doppelte von AMD...


----------



## giacomogrande (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*

Es wird sich noch zeigen, ob das für AMD tatsächlich so ausfällt, schließlich gibt es ja das China joint-venture, welches IP lizenzpflichtig abtritt. Solche Sanktionen könnten ggf. teilweise umgangen werden. 
Eher negativ fällt bei so einem Artikel auf, wenn alleine schon der Firmenname von AMD zwei Schreibfehler enthält: "Advance Micro Device". Spricht nicht unbedingt für redaktionelle Sorgfalt.


----------



## DarkWing13 (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Die USA sind dafür viel zu wichtig...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Noch!
Die USA sind/waren zwar ein Riesenmarkt, aber was nutzt das, wenn man dort nichts mehr verkaufen kann?
Wenn die USA sich mit Zöllen und verboten weiter isolieren, werden sich ausländische Firmen verstärkt andere Märkte suchen und erschließen, um das Risiko "Trump" zu minimieren.

Im Gegenzug, wenn die Wirtschaft stagniert, oder zurückgeht, wird auch die USA, unabhängig von ebenfalls erhobenen Strafzöllen, ihre Waren schwerer im Ausland absetzen können, da denen dann die Devisen fehlen um sie sich leisten zu können, zumal die Herstellkosten dann in den USA auch steigen werden (Lohnkosten)...

Der nächste Prasident der USA wird eine Menge Scherben zusammenkehren dürfen, allerdings ist das auch die beste Chance sich zu profilieren... 

mfg


----------



## SimonG (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



Zwiebo schrieb:


> Huawei steht halt in direkter Konkurrenz zur Cisco NSA-Ware. Das ist Trump ein Dorn im Auge.



Absurder weise verrät Trump mit seiner Panik-Reaktion, dass seine Behörden offenbar keine Huawei Backdoors gefunden haben. Wären der US-Regierung die Backdoors bekannt, gäbe es keinen Grund sich zu fürchten. Irgendwie erinnert das Ganze entfernt an die Geschichte mit den Massenvernichtungswaffen im Iran.


----------



## Mahoy (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Der nächste Prasident der USA wird eine Menge Scherben zusammenkehren dürfen, allerdings ist das auch die beste Chance sich zu profilieren...



Jepp. Mit dem Aufräumen des von Trump erzeugten Chaos' ist man locker zwei Amtszeiten beschäftigt. Danach kann man zwar nicht wiedergewählt werden, aber eine nationale Heiligsprechung ist auf jeden Fall drin. 

Falls man's geschafft hat.


----------



## Buggi85 (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*

Was die Frage aufwirft, ob es denn Trump in die zweite Amtszeit schaffen wird. Ich hoffe doch nicht, aber dort drüben ist alles möglich.


----------



## empy (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Jepp. Mit dem Aufräumen des von Trump erzeugten Chaos' ist man locker zwei Amtszeiten beschäftigt. Danach kann man zwar nicht wiedergewählt werden, aber eine nationale Heiligsprechung ist auf jeden Fall drin.
> 
> Falls man's geschafft hat.



Naja, da es während dieser zwei Legislaturperioden vermutlich eher weniger angenehm zugehen wird, wird da wohl eher nichts draus. Aber macht ja nichts, dann wird der übernächste Präsident halt wieder ein Republikaner und der kann sich dann wieder auf den Lorbeeren seines "sozialistischen und laschen" Vorgängers ausruhen und lustige Reden schwingend Chaos in der ganzen Welt veranstalten.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



Buggi85 schrieb:


> Was die Frage aufwirft, ob es denn Trump in die zweite Amtszeit schaffen wird. Ich hoffe doch nicht, aber dort drüben ist alles möglich.



YouTube


----------



## acc (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Du kannst nicht einfach sämtliche Handelsbeziehungen kappen.



das sieht trump anders, wie man an seinen taten sehen kann.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> YouTube


Beim Vorgänger funktionierte es auch. Der wurde für die Kriegsführung sogar im Voraus mit einem Friedensnobelpreis ausgezeichnet.


----------



## Oldtekkno (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*

Die amis sind ********, stimmt, aber die Chinesen sind noch viel schlimmer.  Wenn ich sehe, wieviele Naivlinge hier pro-china reden, dann fragt man sich wirklich ob hier Allgemeinbildung vorhanden ist.  
Also mir ist Trump immer noch lieber, als wenn wir bald alle in chinesischen Tochterfirmen arbeiten müssen.  Das wird nett.

Der macht das, wozu die EU zu feige ist. Und jeder weiß, dass es nötig ist.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*

So China nimmt die Sache jetzt ernst und dreh der USA den Hahn zu bei Seltene Erden.

"Seltene Erden": Chinas Schlag gegen die USA - Contra Magazin

Die Sache nimmt eine interessante Wendung. Dabei will auch Nord Korea nicht mit der USA verhandeln, über Seltene Erden.
Den Nord Korea ist auch im Besitz von Seltene Erden. 
Da aber Trump, diese auch verärgert hat, geht der USA bald das Licht aus, in vielen Bereichen der Industrie.
Metalle der Seltenen Erden – Wikipedia <---Siehe bei Verwendung.


----------



## jadiger (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



Buggi85 schrieb:


> Was die Frage aufwirft, ob es denn Trump in die zweite Amtszeit schaffen wird. Ich hoffe doch nicht, aber dort drüben ist alles möglich.



Was hat das denn bitte mit Trump zu tun die ganze US Poltik hängt überhaupt nicht vom Präsidenten ab. Die Anschuldigungen gegen Huawei haben die Vorgänger Regierungen
begonnen. Wie als ob die USA Sanktionen nur unter Trump aussprechen würde, oder nicht schon Jahre vorher gegen Huawei mobil gemacht wurde. 

Schiebt nicht alles auf Trump, es ist sowas von egal wer da auf dem Stuhl sitzt. Die USA gehen einfach gegen China vor weil sie ihre Imperialistische Stellung bedroht sehen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> "Seltene Erden": Chinas Schlag gegen die USA - Contra Magazin



Was ist das "Contra Magazin" ?
Hör' ich zum ersten Mal.

Bin immer vorsichtig, aus welchen Quellen ich mich informiere.

Ansonsten: Hauptsache meine nächste Gaming hardware wird nicht teurer(bzw. _zu_ teuer). 
Sollen die Megamächte mal machen, wie sie meinen. Viel tun sich USA und China eh nicht, beim Spionieren und Überwachen/Manipulieren.

Sind beides keine Engel. Is mir eigentlich auch wayne, so lange es mir noch so gut geht, wie es aktuell ist(Kann nich klagen. Könnte schlimmer sein.).


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Insbesondere sollte Standardsoftware wie Betriebssystem, Office und PDF-Viewer OpenSource sein.
> Bei Software, wie extra entwickelt wird, sei es intern oder Extern  sollte Standardmäßig auch der Quellcode freigegeben werden. Dazu sollte  es mehr Austausch und gemeinsame Standards geben.


Es gibt doch schon lange OpenSource Software auf dem Markt, auf ein paar Linuxdistros und Linuxsoftware trift das schon lange zu, oder hast du was anderes gemeint? 

BTT: Mal sehen wwas Trump tun wird wenn er erfährt das manche Unternehmen Bankrott gehen könnten oder werden, nur weil er einen Konkurrenten nicht mag. Ich befürchte aber das er nix tun wird und dann wieder behauptet man müsse mehr Arbeitsplätze schaffen und er hätte es damit auch getan. Irgendwann wird er schon merken was für ein Blödsinn er getan hat die ganze Zeit, aber dafür braucht es einen grossen Knall!


----------



## Leob12 (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



jadiger schrieb:


> Was hat das denn bitte mit Trump zu tun die ganze US Poltik hängt überhaupt nicht vom Präsidenten ab. Die Anschuldigungen gegen Huawei haben die Vorgänger Regierungen
> begonnen. Wie als ob die USA Sanktionen nur unter Trump aussprechen würde, oder nicht schon Jahre vorher gegen Huawei mobil gemacht wurde.
> 
> Schiebt nicht alles auf Trump, es ist sowas von egal wer da auf dem Stuhl sitzt. Die USA gehen einfach gegen China vor weil sie ihre Imperialistische Stellung bedroht sehen.


Jo genau, Trump hat damit gar nichts zu tun. Alles ein Versehen. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Was ist das "Contra Magazin" ?
> Hör' ich zum ersten Mal.
> 
> Bin immer vorsichtig, aus welchen Quellen ich mich informiere.
> ...



Handelsstreit - China fuerchtet sich nicht vor den USA - Wirtschaft - Sueddeutsche.de



> Während Google und amerikanische Chiphersteller gerade ankündigten, nicht mehr an Huawei zu liefern, besuchte Chinas allmächtiger Staats- und Parteichef Xi Jinping demonstrativ eine Mine im Hinterland, in der Metalle der Seltene Erden gefördert werden. Das sind jene 17 Metalle, die unerlässlich sind für ein Smartphone, die Elemente und deren Verbindungen werden in den Antennen verbaut, genauso wie in den Akkus, auch Elektroautos können ohne diese Metalle nicht fahren. China ist mit Abstand der größte Förderer, ein Exportstopp träfe die Weltwirtschaft erheblich. Es wäre die nächste Stufe der Eskalation.
> 
> Genau darauf wird die chinesische Bevölkerung bereits eingeschworen. Das Staatsfernsehen änderte in den vergangenen Tagen kurzfristig das Programm. Zur besten Sendezeit liefen plötzlich Propagandastreifen aus den Fünfziger- und Sechzigerjahren, die schon seit Jahren nicht mehr gezeigt worden waren. "Die Schlacht von Shangganling" etwa, gedreht 1956: Eine Einheit der Volksbefreiungsarmee hält im Koreakrieg tapfer die Stellung gegen schier übermächtige amerikanische Truppen.



Daher ist es richtig, denn laut sueddeutsche:


> Genau darauf wird die chinesische Bevölkerung bereits eingeschworen. Das Staatsfernsehen änderte in den vergangenen Tagen kurzfristig das Programm.


China macht jetzt ernst.
Hätte ich an Staatschef Xi Jinping seiner stelle schon längst gemacht. Und die USA-Wirtschaft hält das nicht lange durch.


----------



## Flaubaer (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Es gibt doch schon lange OpenSource Software auf dem Markt, auf ein paar Linuxdistros und Linuxsoftware trift das schon lange zu, oder hast du was anderes gemeint?



Es ging vermutlich darum, dass Staaten bei diesen Bereichen auf Open Source setzen sollten und nicht auf proprietäre Systeme. Und das macht kaum ein Staat.


----------



## Eckism (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



Oldtekkno schrieb:


> Die amis sind ********, stimmt, aber die Chinesen sind noch viel schlimmer.  Wenn ich sehe, wieviele Naivlinge hier pro-china reden, dann fragt man sich wirklich ob hier Allgemeinbildung vorhanden ist.
> Also mir ist Trump immer noch lieber, als wenn wir bald alle in chinesischen Tochterfirmen arbeiten müssen.  Das wird nett.
> 
> Der macht das, wozu die EU zu feige ist. Und jeder weiß, dass es nötig ist.



Was sagt deine Allgemeinbildung denn so über China, bzw. wieviele Jahre ist deine Allgemeinbildung schon alt?


----------



## Mahoy (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*

Allgemeinbildung ist, wenn man einen bestimmten Wissensstand mit den meisten anderen Leuten teilt.
Allgemeine Einbildung ist, wenn man fälschlich davon ausgeht, die meisten Leute würden die eigenen Vorbehalte teilen.


----------



## MoneyRulez (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Allgemeinbildung ist, wenn man einen bestimmten Wissensstand mit den meisten anderen Leuten teilt.
> Allgemeine Einbildung ist, wenn man fälschlich davon ausgeht, die meisten Leute würden die eigenen Vorbehalte teilen.


Deutschland ist in diesem Konflikt bereits Opfer und es wird noch stärker betroffen werden, weil es weder den Chinesen, noch den USA etwas entgegensetzt, außer sich in Moralurteilen und Selbstüberschätzung zu verlieren.

Ob Handys, Mobilinfrastruktur, Betriebssysteme und auch Spionageabwehr/Gegenspionage, nur heiße Luft und die fatale Fehleinschätzung, so würde man seinen Wohlstand noch lange halten können.


----------



## Speedbone (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*

Also wer wurde dabei erwischt unsere Regierung abgehört zu haben ? Wer hat der EU mit Strafzöllen gedroht und umgesetzt? Wer hat falsche Beweise im Irakkrieg vorgelegt ?  China war das nicht und solange hier keine Beweise vorgelegt werden ist mir alles was Trump World von sich gibt sowieso suspekt. Die Amerikaner unsere Verbündeten ? Dazu nur ein lautes LOOOOOOL


----------



## MoneyRulez (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



Speedbone schrieb:


> Also wer wurde dabei erwischt unsere Regierung abgehört zu haben ? Wer hat der EU mit Strafzöllen gedroht ? Wer hat falsche Beweise im Irakkrieg vorgelegt ?  China war das nicht und solange hier keine Beweise vorgelegt werden ist mir alles was Trump World von sich gibt sowieso suspekt.


Kann man alles so sehen. Und was macht Deutschland außer andere zu be-/verurteilen?


----------



## Hackman (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*

Es wurden ja immer noch keine Beweise vorgelegt! Es _könnte _ja auch sein, dass die NSA bei dem Versuch, ein eigenes Hintertürchen einzubauen, oder bzw. beim Ausspähen von Huawei tatsächlich etwas entdeckt hat. Aber würden sie dies nun bekannt machen, sind möglicherweise ihre eigenen Hintertürchen (oder Spione) in Gefahr. Vielleicht haben sie ja den betroffenen Unternehmen, unter Vorlage eines National Security Letters, der sie zur Verschwiegenheit zwingt, tatsächlich etwas vorgelegt. Ich finde es zumindestens auffällig dass keines der Unternehmen sofort eine Klage vorm Obersten Gerichtshof angekündigt hat.


----------



## Speedbone (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



MoneyRulez schrieb:


> Kann man alles so sehen. Und was macht Deutschland außer andere zu be-/verurteilen?


Also Handelstechnisch antwortet sowieso die EU (für uns) Strafzölle gab es auch hier für USA. Des weitern wurde schon bei diversen Ansprachen das negative Verhalten der USA verurteilt. Deutschland hat am Iranabkommen festgehalten. ...


----------



## Speedbone (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



Hackman schrieb:


> Es wurden ja immer noch keine Beweise vorgelegt! Es _könnte _ja auch sein, dass die NSA bei dem Versuch, ein eigenes Hintertürchen einzubauen, oder bzw. beim Ausspähen von Huawei tatsächlich etwas entdeckt hat. Aber würden sie dies nun bekannt machen, sind möglicherweise ihre eigenen Hintertürchen (oder Spione) in Gefahr. Vielleicht haben sie ja den betroffenen Unternehmen, unter Vorlage eines National Security Letters, der sie zur Verschwiegenheit zwingt, tatsächlich etwas vorgelegt. Ich finde es zumindestens auffällig dass keines der Unternehmen sofort eine Klage vorm Obersten Gerichtshof angekündigt hat.



Oder Huawei hat sich geweigert die NSA Chips einzubauen.

Ehrlich gesagt traue ich momentan China mehr wie den USA.


----------



## MoneyRulez (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



Hackman schrieb:


> [...]


Im Falle nationaler Sicherheit besteht darüber hinaus ein großer Spielraum. Huawei-Infrastruktur hätte automatisch Zugriff auf Teile militärischer und behördlicher Kommunikation, sofern sie missbraucht wird. Das Risiko wollen die USA nicht eingehen.


----------



## Freakless08 (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*

ARM ist nun auch raus
US-Boykott: ARM stoppt Geschaefte mit Huawei - Golem.de


----------



## MoneyRulez (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



Speedbone schrieb:


> Also Handelstechnisch antwortet sowieso die EU (für uns) Strafzölle gab es auch hier für USA. Des weitern wurde schon bei diversen Ansprachen das negative Verhalten der USA verurteilt. Deutschland hat am Iranabkommen festgehalten. ...


Richtig. Deutschland alleine kann hier gar nichts mehr entscheiden. In den von Trump angebotenen Verhandlungen ging es darum, alle gegenseitigen Zölle abzuschaffen und frei zu Handeln. Im Bereich Automobile nimmt die EU ca. 5% Zölle auf amerikanische Einfuhren, die USA nur 2,5% auf europäische Exporte. Im Agrarbereich nehmen die USA auch nur ca. 2,5%, die EU aber 5-20% auf amerikanische Produkte. 
Deutschlands Position war, alle Zölle abzuschaffen, auch im Agrarbereich, aber Schrittweise. Die Position der USA war die Abschaffung aller Zölle. Frankreichs Position war, die Agrarsubventionen/Agrarmarkt der EU weiter aufrecht zu erhalten. Frankreich hat sich zusammen mit anderen Südländern durch gesetzt. Die Verhandlungen zum Freihandel wurden darauf hin abgebrochen. 

Sobald die 25% Strafzölle auf Deutsche Autos kommen, wird Deutschland den Preis dafür bezahlen, das Frankreich und andere EU-Staaten ihren Agrarmarkt weiter abgeschottet halten wollen. Diese können das weitgehend verschmerzen, sie haben weiter den Nutzen, Deutschland den überwiegenden Teil des Schadens. Der Anteil des Agrarmarktes am BIP ist in Deutschland Minimal, der des Automobilsektors exorbitant hoch. Für Länder wie Spanien, Griechenland, Frankreich usw. sieht das anders aus. Pech für Deutschland. 

Bezüglich der Verhandlungen mit dem Iran hat sich die Machtlosigkeit Deutschlands bereits gezeigt. Weder konnte man die US-Sanktionen kompensieren, noch wäre man im Ernstfall eines iranischen Verstoßes gegen die Verträge in der Lage, diesen Militärisch aufzuhalten.


----------



## acc (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



jadiger schrieb:


> Was hat das denn bitte mit Trump zu tun die ganze US Poltik hängt überhaupt nicht vom Präsidenten ab. Die Anschuldigungen gegen Huawei haben die Vorgänger Regierungen
> begonnen. Wie als ob die USA Sanktionen nur unter Trump aussprechen würde, oder nicht schon Jahre vorher gegen Huawei mobil gemacht wurde.
> 
> Schiebt nicht alles auf Trump, es ist sowas von egal wer da auf dem Stuhl sitzt. Die USA gehen einfach gegen China vor weil sie ihre Imperialistische Stellung bedroht sehen.



du hast aber schon mitgekriegt dass trump das ganze vor einigen tagen richtig eskalieren hat mit seinen schwachsinnigen "telekommunikationsnotstand"?


----------



## Das_DinG (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*

Der beste Kommentar bisher war von den meisten immer:



> "Politik ist mir egal, ich will nichts damit zu tun haben"



Kann ja nicht schaden, wenn man Hintergrundwissen hat bei zukünftigen Veränderungen...


----------



## Infi1337 (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Beim Vorgänger funktionierte es auch. Der wurde für die Kriegsführung sogar im Voraus mit einem Friedensnobelpreis ausgezeichnet.


 Richtig, und das der Hawaiianer wohl alle Gespräche Merkels abgehört hat scheint auch wie vergessen.

Der deutsche "Gutmensch" brauch halt Personen und Feindbilder nach seinem Geschmack, weil er kann ja alles besser, und hat die Moral gepachtet.
Fakt ist die USA wird den Chinesen ordentlich Dampf machen und Huawei keine freie Bahn gewähren, weil der Ihre Methoden auch ziemlich absurd sind im eigenen Land, wie der Donald immer betont hat. 
Ich hoffe man wird aber auch hier einen Mittelweg finden, wobei ich glaube das China hinten rum einlenken wird, Huawei hat allerdings jetzt schon Schaden genommen denke ich.



Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Wird Zeit dass die Welt sich unabhängig von den Amis macht. Vor allem Trump muss weg. Wenn keiner mehr mit denen handelt werden die ganz schnell ruhiger und so ein Schwachsinn kommt nicht mehr vor.


 Dann solltest du eher bei Merkel anfangen als bei Trump, die lebt und macht Politik nach Gesinnungsethik.


----------



## Speedbone (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



Infi1337 schrieb:


> Richtig, und das der Hawaiianer wohl alle Gespräche Merkels abgehört hat scheint auch wie vergessen.
> 
> Der deutsche "Gutmensch" brauch halt Personen und Feindbilder nach seinem Geschmack, weil er kann ja alles besser, und hat die Moral gepachtet.
> Fakt ist die USA wird den Chinesen ordentlich Dampf machen und Huawei keine freie Bahn gewähren, weil der Ihre Methoden auch ziemlich absurd sind im eigenen Land, wie der Donald immer betont hat.
> ...



Merkel hat im Anbetracht der Lage ihre Sache gut gemacht. Vergiss mal nicht Horst Seehofer wie er Merkel in den Rücken gefallen ist und dass schon so übertrieben das die eigenen Parteiangehörigen dies "angemerkt" haben. Wobei Seehofer (denke Aufgrund der Autolobby) nunmal einer von Trumps Speichelleckern ist. P.S. Google mal Trump Ballon und dann überleg mal warum er als Baby dargestellt wird.
Du hast doch keine Ahnung wieviel Lobbyismus (auch von amerikanischer Seite) bei uns in der Politik herscht oder denkst du wir hätten hier so ein hartes Urheberrechtsgesetzt bei Raubkopien wenn Hollywood und Co. nicht in Deutschland intervenieren würden. Oder glaubst du dass unsere paar deutschen Filmchen und Lieder wirklich Urheberrecht nötig hätten. Google mal wer alles beteiligt war bei der Quasi Abschaffung der Privatkopie


----------



## Don-71 (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



jadiger schrieb:


> Was hat das denn bitte mit Trump zu tun die ganze US Poltik hängt überhaupt nicht vom Präsidenten ab. Die Anschuldigungen gegen Huawei haben die Vorgänger Regierungen
> begonnen. Wie als ob die USA Sanktionen nur unter Trump aussprechen würde, oder nicht schon Jahre vorher gegen Huawei mobil gemacht wurde.
> 
> Schiebt nicht alles auf Trump, es ist sowas von egal wer da auf dem Stuhl sitzt. Die USA gehen einfach gegen China vor weil sie ihre Imperialistische Stellung bedroht sehen.



Wie kann man nur so einen Bullshit und glasklare Lügen schreiben, langsam nimmt es wirklich Überhand mit welcher Chutzpe und Selbstbewußtsein, Lügen verbreitet werden!

Keiner von den Vorgängerregierungen hat einen Telekommunikationsnotstand ausgerufen oder ein Gutachten beantragt das ausländische Automobil Importe die nationale Sicherheit der USA gefährden, gehe dich lieber mal informieren und verbreite weniger Lügen!



> Dann solltest du eher bei Merkel anfangen als bei Trump, die lebt und macht Politik nach Gesinnungsethik.



Was ein lächerlicher Kommentar, Trump ist unzurechnungsfäghig, während Merkel ein ganz anderes und wesentlich besseres Kaliber als Politikerin ist, auch wesentlich mehr respektiert auf der ganzen Welt, Trump ist eher auf Kindergartenniveau! Dazu macht er Politik für seinen Geldbeutel und die der Superreichen und ist bis ins Mark korrupt!


----------



## Buggi85 (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Es gibt doch schon lange OpenSource Software auf dem Markt, auf ein paar Linuxdistros und Linuxsoftware trift das schon lange zu, oder hast du was anderes gemeint?
> 
> BTT: Mal sehen wwas Trump tun wird wenn er erfährt das manche Unternehmen Bankrott gehen könnten oder werden, nur weil er einen Konkurrenten nicht mag. Ich befürchte aber das er nix tun wird und dann wieder behauptet man müsse mehr Arbeitsplätze schaffen und er hätte es damit auch getan. Irgendwann wird er schon merken was für ein Blödsinn er getan hat die ganze Zeit, aber dafür braucht es einen grossen Knall!



Das Bankrott gehen ist Trump schon gewohnt.


----------



## ric84 (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*

Soviele Allgemeinbildungshelden und selbsternannte Politik/Wirtschaftswissenschaftler hier 

Verratet mir lieber mal, wann endlich der Ryzen 3700x auf den Markt kommt. Ich will endlich mein Geld aus dem Fenster schmeißen!

Hail Hardware Forum.


----------



## Arkintosz (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*

Komische News, ehrlich. Die in der Überschrift genannten Firmen stecken das offensichtlich ohne großartig mit der Wimper zu zucken weg.
Das Unternehmen, was ernsthafte Schwierigkeiten durch den Handelskrieg bekommen wird, wird dann noch kurz am Ende des Artikels abgehandelt.


----------



## Leuenzahn (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*

Liegt eventuell daran, daß die Leser der PC Games Hardware eventuell mehr mit den Firmen von AMD oder Nvidia verbinden als mit der letztgenannteren, aber auch nur so ein Gedanke.


----------



## Alephthau (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Das ganze führte dazu, dass überall auf der Welt Bergwerke errichtet wurden, teilweise staatlich angeordnet. Das Monopol, das man jetzt dringend zum drohen bräuchte, ist gebrochen. Außerdem haben die meisten Unternehmen große Anstrengungen unternommen, um davon wegzukommen. Selbst wenn sie ein Monopol hätten, es würde ihnen nichtmehr viel nutzen.
> .



Also mit den, nach meinem letzten Kenntnisstand, 81-82% sieht das Monopol nicht gerade gebrochen aus, aber es wurde nach dem Japan-Szenario abgemildert, aber davon wegkommen können Unternehmen nicht! 

Ich sehe auch nicht, wo die USA, bzw die anderen Länder, auf einmal die Menge von China ausgleichen wollen? Abmildern könnte klappen, aber komplett negieren sehe ich nicht, sonst wäre das imho heute schon so.

Gruß

Alef


----------



## matty2580 (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*

Schon 2011 war Frau Merkel in der Mongolei, und hat Handelsverträge abgeschlossen, bei denen es hauptsächlich im seltene Erden geht.
Schaetze aus der Mongolei - Wirtschaft - Tagesspiegel
Chinas Monopolstellung bei Seltenen Erden schwindet

Trotzdem ist es nicht klug China zu verärgern, wodurch die westliche Welt Schaden nimmt, und nicht nur die USA allein.
China wird sich jetzt im Bereich Mikroelektronik komplett unabhängig machen, und damit dauerhaft mit seinem riesigen Binnenmarkt für uns ausfallen.


----------



## MoneyRulez (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



Infi1337 schrieb:


> Richtig, und das der Hawaiianer wohl alle Gespräche Merkels abgehört hat scheint auch wie vergessen.
> 
> Der deutsche "Gutmensch" brauch halt Personen und Feindbilder nach seinem Geschmack, weil er kann ja alles besser, und hat die Moral gepachtet.
> Fakt ist die USA wird den Chinesen ordentlich Dampf machen und Huawei keine freie Bahn gewähren, weil der Ihre Methoden auch ziemlich absurd sind im eigenen Land, wie der Donald immer betont hat.
> Ich hoffe man wird aber auch hier einen Mittelweg finden, wobei ich glaube das China hinten rum einlenken wird, Huawei hat allerdings jetzt schon Schaden genommen denke ich.


Chinesische Zusagen wurden wieder zurückgenommen, als der Vertrag beinahe Unterschriftsreif war. 

Regierungsnahe Medien in den USA gehen davon aus, das die Verhandlungen geführt wurden, um Zeit bis zu den Neuwahlen zu gewinnen, in der Hoffnung mit Biden als möglichem nächsten Präsident bessere Konditionen zu bekommen. 

Die Handelskonflikte werden also mindestens bis zu den nächsten Wahlen in den USA 2020 weiter gehen. Sollte Trump erneut gewählt werden, wird China wohl ernsthaft verhandeln müssen.


----------



## matty2580 (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*

China wird nicht ernsthaft verhandeln müssen, weil sie sich weiter vom Westen isolieren werden.
Deren Wirtschaftswachstum wird nicht mehr so stark sein wie bisher, aber weiter gehen.

Für alle anderen Industrienationen wird sich das aber extrem nachteilig auswirken, besonders weil die Weltkonjunktur weiter abnimmt.


----------



## MoneyRulez (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Schon 2011 war Frau Merkel in der Mongolei, und hat Handelsverträge abgeschlossen, bei denen es hauptsächlich im seltene Erden geht.
> Schaetze aus der Mongolei - Wirtschaft - Tagesspiegel
> Chinas Monopolstellung bei Seltenen Erden schwindet
> Für alle anderen Industrienationen wird sich das aber extrem nachteilig auswirken, besonders weil die Weltkonjunktur weiter abnimmt.


Deutschland und China werden die Hauptbetroffenen sein, sie haben die größten Exportüberschüsse. 

Die USA haben schon lange auf Binnenwirtschaft umgestellt. Deswegen sehen die den Konflikt auch recht gelassen, auch die anderen EU-Staaten kümmert es nicht wirklich, wenn die deutsche Exportwirtschaft einen Dämpfer bekommt. Haben einige EU Staaten nicht sogar gefordert, Strafen für Handelsüberschüsse innerhalb der EU einzuführen?  Wenigstens das konnte die Regierung verhindern. Kommt jetzt wohl hinten rum. Die Franzosen sind da immer recht Einfallreich...

Ich bin generell gespannt, was in Deutschland in der nächsten Rezession passiert. Bei der letzten gab es hohe Arbeitslosigkeit und kurz danach kam HarzIV. Und da hatte man noch keine Bürgschaften für die PIIGS-Staaten, große Target 2 Salden, Nullzinsen und offene Grenzen.


----------



## yingtao (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch den US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



Eckism schrieb:


> Ich rechne damit, das die Chinesische Regierung Apple vor die Flinte stellt. Produktions/Verkaufsverbot sowas in der Art.



Ich glaube die chinesische Regierung muss da gar nicht mal so viel vorschreiben. In der chinesischen Facebook Alternative schreiben viele Chinesen bereits dass sie das nächste iPhone nicht kaufen werden und eher zu einem Huawei greifen, welches zumindest aktuell die bessere Hardware hat. Natürlich gibt es besonders jetzt viel anti USA Propaganda in China aber auch so sind die Leute schon sehr gegen die USA aufgestachelt.

Ich denke dass das ganze für die USA nach hinten losgehen wird. China ist ein extrem wichtiger Handelspartner Weltweit, nicht nur wegen derer seltenen Rohstoffe, sondern auch wegen derer hohen Anzahl an günstigen Fachkräften. Apple selbst hat z.B. schon gesagt dass deren iPhones ca. das 3-fache kosten würden, wenn man nicht in China produzieren würde, was vor allem an den höheren Lohnkosten liegt und in den USA könnte man eh nicht produzieren, weil die Fachkräfte fehlen. Bin auch mal gespannt welche Auswirkungen das auf Deutschland haben wird. Die Deutsche Regierung will Huawei ja auch aus den großen Ausschreibungen raus halten, aus Angst das da spioniert werden könnte, obwohl nichts in die Richtung gefunden wurde (bei den US-Unternehmen ist aber bekannt das die Backdoors haben und spionieren und werden nicht ausgeschlossen). Wenn der größte und günstigste Anbieter für Telekommunikationssysteme wie z.B. das neue 5G ausgeschlossen wird, dann heißt das für uns nur dass das neue, tolle 5G übertrieben teuer wird und auf jeden Fall spioniert wird.


----------



## Frontline25 (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*

Naja... hoffen wir das der Ausbau der Seidenstraße uns doch noch rettet


----------



## sethdiabolos (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> YouTube



Hier ein Tatsachenbericht über den Präsidenten.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2SjBtLJyakU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Oldtekkno schrieb:


> Die amis sind ********, stimmt, aber die Chinesen sind noch viel schlimmer. Wenn ich sehe, wieviele Naivlinge hier pro-china reden, dann fragt man sich wirklich ob hier Allgemeinbildung vorhanden ist.
> Also mir ist Trump immer noch lieber, als wenn wir bald alle in chinesischen Tochterfirmen arbeiten müssen. Das wird nett.
> 
> Der macht das, wozu die EU zu feige ist. Und jeder weiß, dass es nötig ist.




????
Diese selbstdestruktive Art soll gut sein und was hat der Typ denn bisher erzeugt als heiße Luft und verlorene Arbeitsplätze? Er ist Immobillienbauer und er wollte eine dicke milliardenschwere Mauer bauen lassen, wer hätte da wohl am meisten dran verdient? Wenn man ein wenig schaut wird da garantiert die ein oder andere Subunternehmung der Familie auftauchen. Sry, für mich ist der Typ ein Dummschwätzer, ähnlich wie Gauland hier in Deutschland, nur eben in populärer.


----------



## Asuramaru (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*

Will nichtmal jemand fragen ob er bock hat sich zu Prügeln,vielleicht fehlt ihm ja sowas,man muss ihn ja nicht gleich total Krankenhausreif schlagen aber so das er merkt ok jetzt ist schluss.

Wie währe das, auf dem Rasen vom Weißen Haus ein schöner Faustkampf.Was soll der Quatsch den er da verzapft, der benimmt sich wie ein kleines Kind den man den Schnuller weggenommen hat.


----------



## Khabarak (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stÃ¤rker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



Asuramaru schrieb:


> Will nichtmal jemand fragen ob er bock hat sich zu Prügeln,vielleicht fehlt ihm ja sowas,man muss ihn ja nicht gleich total Krankenhausreif schlagen aber so das er merkt ok jetzt ist schluss.
> 
> Wie währe das, auf dem Rasen vom Weißen Haus ein schöner Faustkampf.Was soll der Quatsch den er da verzapft, der benimmt sich wie ein kleines Kind den man den Schnuller weggenommen hat.



Trump hatte doch schon nen großen Auftritt bei WWE:

YouTube

Edit:
Vielleicht sehnt er sich dahin zurück... immerhin ist der Ausgang da schon abgesprochen und das passt ihm doch gut, wenn er nur gewinnen kann.


----------



## PCTom (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*

Starke Einbussen für amerikanische Unternehmen und ein US Unternehmen wird sogar von der Bildfläche verschwinden,, sehr gut Trumpel "Amerika first XD". Huawei wirds überleben, also wer verliert?
Trumpel ist ja nur auf die Chinesen sauer weil die eine Mauer haben aber er keine bauen darf.


----------



## da_mich (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*

Mit Neophotonics hat er ja schon das erste US Unternehmen zu tote sanktioniert! Herr Trump ist weltklasse! Wenn er weiter so macht schafft er es vielleicht auch noch mit Qualcomm und Apple wenn die Chinesen gegensanktionieren.


----------



## lenne0815 (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch den US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



Eckism schrieb:


> Ich rechne damit, das die Chinesische Regierung Apple vor die Flinte stellt. Produktions/Verkaufsverbot sowas in der Art.



Hae ? Apple wird doch afaik komplett in china produziert ? was soll das denn bringen ?


----------



## Asuramaru (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*

Wie kann man so dumm sein,sind Politiker nur noch unfähig .

Sowas kann man doch vorher sehen wenn man sich mal die Geschäftbeziehungen der Firmen ansieht,dann sieht man doch was für Auswirkungen sowas hat.

Schäuble will Klarnamen.
Merkel und ihr Neuland.
Trump das dumme kleine Kind.

Politiker sind nur noch peinlich mehr nicht,wir haben bald Wahlen und ich trau mich garnicht einen der Idioten meine Stimme zu geben und damit meine ich jede Partei und jeden Politiker.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



MoneyRulez schrieb:


> Deutschland und China werden die Hauptbetroffenen sein, sie haben die größten Exportüberschüsse.
> 
> Die USA haben schon lange auf Binnenwirtschaft umgestellt. Deswegen sehen die den Konflikt auch recht gelassen, auch die anderen EU-Staaten kümmert es nicht wirklich, wenn die deutsche Exportwirtschaft einen Dämpfer bekommt. Haben einige EU Staaten nicht sogar gefordert, Strafen für Handelsüberschüsse innerhalb der EU einzuführen?  Wenigstens das konnte die Regierung verhindern. Kommt jetzt wohl hinten rum. Die Franzosen sind da immer recht Einfallreich...
> 
> Ich bin generell gespannt, was in Deutschland in der nächsten Rezession passiert. Bei der letzten gab es hohe Arbeitslosigkeit und kurz danach kam HarzIV. Und da hatte man noch keine Bürgschaften für die PIIGS-Staaten, große Target 2 Salden, Nullzinsen und offene Grenzen.



Ich finde es immer "schön", wenn nette Unwahrheiten geschrieben werden, weil immer nur ein Teil des Ganzen gesehen wird, dazu ist deine Aussage bzgl Deutschland,s als Teil des EU Binnenmarktes und somit im Verantwortungsbereich Brüssels, völlig falsch!
Die USA haben mitnichten auf eine Binnenwirtschaft umgestellt, vor allen dingen, wenn man Waren und *Dienstleistungen* betrachtet. Ich finde es immer wieder bemerkenswert, wie manche Leute und auch die Presse sich Donald Trump und seiner Definition von Handel (in diesem Fall nur den Handel von Waren) hereinfallen. Es gibt zwischen den USA und Europa, eine mehr oder weniger ausgeglichene Handelsbilanz, wenn man Waren und Dienstleistungen zusammen betrachtet und gerade die USA machen riesige Überschüsse im Bereich Dienstleistungen und sind dort genauso anfällig getroffen zu werden, wie z.B. Deutschland beim Handel mit Waren (Industriegütern).


----------



## Eckism (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch den US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



lenne0815 schrieb:


> Hae ? Apple wird doch afaik komplett in china produziert ? was soll das denn bringen ?



Niemand außer Dir würden ein iPhone ohne SoC kaufen...und bei einem Verkaufsverbot würden mal so schlappe 400-500 Mio. Geräte weniger verkauft werden. Können allerdings auch mehr sein, etliche Chinesen haben 2-4 Smartphones. haben


----------



## Leob12 (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



Frontline25 schrieb:


> Naja... hoffen wir das der Ausbau der Seidenstraße uns doch noch rettet


Mitnichten ist das ein Projekt aus reinem goodwill der Chinesen^^

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## lenne0815 (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch den US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



Eckism schrieb:


> Niemand außer Dir würden ein iPhone ohne SoC kaufen...und bei einem Verkaufsverbot würden mal so schlappe 400-500 Mio. Geräte weniger verkauft werden. Können allerdings auch mehr sein, etliche Chinesen haben 2-4 Smartphones. haben



Ganz genau, damit stehen die chinesischen Fabriken dann still und es gibt Massenentlassungen im eigenen Land, macht China ganz bestimmt...


----------



## Eckism (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch den US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



lenne0815 schrieb:


> Ganz genau, damit stehen die chinesischen Fabriken dann still und es gibt Massenentlassungen im eigenen Land, macht China ganz bestimmt...



TSMC macht noch einen klitzekleinen Teil mehr als SoC's für's iPhone.^^
Zudem macht das in China nix, wenn da mal welche nix machen...der Staat ist meist an den Firmen beteilig, hauptsache, die stehen nicht auf der Straße rum.


----------



## lenne0815 (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch den US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



Eckism schrieb:


> TSMC macht noch einen klitzekleinen Teil mehr als SoC's für's iPhone.^^
> Zudem macht das in China nix, wenn da mal welche nix machen...der Staat ist meist an den Firmen beteilig, hauptsache, die stehen nicht auf der Straße rum.



Was faselst du die ganze zeit vom Soc ? Den interessiert in der Fertigung absolut niemand, es geht um hunderte mittlere bis grosse Unternehmen im eigenen Land die alle mit der Fertigung involviert sind und an denen hundertausende Jobs hängen ( Wir waren in Chinas „iPhone-Stadt“, wo 350.000 Mitarbeiter leben und Apple-Produkte zusammenschrauben - Business Insider Deutschland ) 

Das wäre quasi so als würde Niedersachsen VW dichtmachen weilse Übersee exportieren, da waer die komplette Region tot. 

Ja nee is klar, macht china sofort.


----------



## MoneyRulez (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stÃ¤rker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer "schön", wenn nette Unwahrheiten geschrieben werden, weil immer nur ein Teil des Ganzen gesehen wird, dazu ist deine Aussage bzgl Deutschland,s als Teil des EU Binnenmarktes und somit im Verantwortungsbereich Brüssels, völlig falsch!


Informieren Sie sich besser.


> Die Handelspolitik der Europäischen Union
> Seit Inkrafttreten des Vertrags von Lissabon am 1. Dezember 2009 fällt die Handelspolitik in die alleinige Zuständigkeit der Europäischen Union. Die EU-Mitgliedstaaten haben sich damals darauf geeinigt, die Mandate für die Aushandlung von Handelsverträgen mit Drittstaaten der EU-Kommission zu übertragen. Das Umfassende Wirtschafts- und Handelsabkommen EU-Kanada (CETA) zählt unter anderem zu den bekanntesten Abkommen, die die EU-Kommission im Namen und Auftrag der Mitgliedstaaten fertig ausgehandelt hat.


Die Handelspolitik der EU | Deutschland

Das war auch einer der Gründe für den Brexit. GBR kann als Mitglied der EU auch keine eigenen Freihandelsverträge abschließen, das kommt dann nach dem Austritt. Darüber hinaus ist es völlig logisch, eine einheitliche Handelspolitik würde durch nationale Freihandelsverträge unterlaufen und durch Exporte/Importe im EU-Binnenmarkt so oder so alle Mitglieder betreffen. 



> Die USA haben mitnichten auf eine Binnenwirtschaft umgestellt, vor allen dingen, wenn man Waren und *Dienstleistungen* betrachtet. Ich finde es immer wieder bemerkenswert, wie manche Leute und auch die Presse sich Donald Trump und seiner Definition von Handel (in diesem Fall nur den Handel von Waren) hereinfallen. Es gibt zwischen den USA und Europa, eine mehr oder weniger ausgeglichene Handelsbilanz, wenn man Waren und Dienstleistungen zusammen betrachtet und gerade die USA machen riesige Überschüsse im Bereich Dienstleistungen und sind dort genauso anfällig getroffen zu werden, wie z.B. Deutschland beim Handel mit Waren (Industriegütern).


Die Summe aller Überschüsse und Defizite wird in der Handelsbilanz erfasst. 

Die USA haben hohe Handelsbilanzdefizite, importieren also mehr als sie exportieren. Das die USA nicht Konsumorientiert seien, ja nun, glauben Sie, was sie möchten. Man wird an den Folgen der Handelsauseinandersetzungen sehr bald erkennen, das China und Deutschland Nation sind, welche vom Export leben und nicht die USA.
Sonst sind Wirtschaftswissenschaften ja ein trockenes Fach, aber was da auf exportorientierte Länder zu kommt, die sich nicht mit den USA einig werden, das wird bald zu sehr konkreten Erfahrungen führen. 

Ich sehe das ganz locker, wir können da gerne eine Flasche Wein drauf wetten, das die Konjunktur in China und Deutschland stärker einbrechen werden als in den USA. In der EU läuft es ja jetzt schon miserabel.

Das ganze ist ohnehin von einer gewissen Komik. Da werden die USA über Jahrzehnte von den Linken kritisiert, sie würden unsolide Wirtschaften, zu viel konsumieren und zu wenig produzieren, daher die großen Handelsdefizite. Jetzt, wo die USA beginnen, dass zu korrigieren in dem sie unfaire Praktiken im Wettbewerb beenden, da sind sie plötzlich eine Exportnation. Wie man es gerade braucht, damit die Risse im eigenen Weltbild nicht auffallen. Aber wie gesagt, sollten Sie in Deutschland leben, werden Sie bald persönlich erleben, was eine Währungsunion mit Ungleichgewichten, Bürgschaften und Strafzölle auf die Deutsche Automobilindustrie so für Konsequenzen haben, wenn der nächste negative Weltkonjunkturzyklus ein setzt, die ganze linke Umverteilungspolitik wird wie so oft in der Geschichte in sich zusammen brechen.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*

So viel kompletten Blödsinn habe lange nicht mehr gelesen!

Die Handelsbilanz umfasst eben keine Dienstleistungen sondern nur Waren!
Handelsbilanz | bpb

Die Zusammenfassung aller Dienstleistungen ist die Dienstleistungsbilanz!
Beide werden in der Leistungsbilanz mit zusätzlichen anderen Parametern zusammengefasst.
Leistungsbilanz | bpb

Die Handelspolitik der EU wurde korrekt wiedergegeben, beißt sich allerdings mit Post 74, denn die EU als alleiniger "Akteur" aller EU Staaten in Fragen des Handels, interessiert sehr wohl ob Teile der EU Wirtschaft (hier Deutschland) in das nicht europäische Ausland exportieren, und wie erfolgreich sie dabei sind. Wird gegen den Export mit Handelsschranken oder Zöllen vorgegangen (wie die USA drohen), tritt die EU auf den Plan und verteidigt diesen Außenhandel!
Insoweit ist die Aussage, die EU-Staaten kümmert sich nicht darum, wenn die deutsche Exportwirtschaft einen Dämpfer bekommt grund falsch. Die EU interessiert das sehr, weil sie diese Exportwirtschaft mit nicht EU Staaten nach Außen vertritt.


----------



## MoneyRulez (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*

doppelt


----------



## Eckism (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch den US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



lenne0815 schrieb:


> Was faselst du die ganze zeit vom Soc ? Den interessiert in der Fertigung absolut niemand, es geht um hunderte mittlere bis grosse Unternehmen im eigenen Land die alle mit der Fertigung involviert sind und an denen hundertausende Jobs hängen ( Wir waren in Chinas „iPhone-Stadt“, wo 350.000 Mitarbeiter leben und Apple-Produkte zusammenschrauben - Business Insider Deutschland )
> 
> Das wäre quasi so als würde Niedersachsen VW dichtmachen weilse Übersee exportieren, da waer die komplette Region tot.
> 
> Ja nee is klar, macht china sofort.



Die Firmen machen noch andere Sachen als iPhones. Dazu kommt, das der größte Teil Saisonarbeiter sind, die dann bei ihren anderen "Arbeitgebern" bleiben können. Das ist doch nicht wie bei uns, das die Arbeitsverträge haben...
Zumal 350.00 Menschen für Chinesische Verhältnisse fast nix ist, das Land ist groß, da findet der Staat schon ne Beschäftigung, wenn's hart auf hart kommt. Das ist dort alles recht merkwürdig, viele fliegen nur 2 Wochen zu Chinese Newyear heim, den Rest vom Jahr wohnen sie in der Näher der Arbeit.


----------



## MoneyRulez (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



Don-71 schrieb:


> [...]
> Insoweit ist die Aussage, die EU-Staaten kümmert sich nicht darum, wenn die deutsche Exportwirtschaft einen Dämpfer bekommt grund falsch. Die EU interessiert das sehr, weil sie diese Exportwirtschaft mit nicht EU Staaten nach Außen vertritt.


Die Summe aller Dienstleistungen und Waren sind in der Leistungsbilanz erfasst. Hier mal USA-China-Deutschland.
_https://media.diepresse.com/images/...s19-Leistungsbilanz-Deut_1406401082114980.jpg_
Das bestätigt exakt meine Ausführungen. China und Deutschland werden betroffen sein, und wie.

Andere Länder der EU hingegen nicht. Das ausgeglichene Leistungsbilanzdefizit der EU mit den USA kommt nur dadurch zustande, dass in der EU sehr viele Länder ebenfalls nicht Exportorientiert sind. Diese interessieren sich folglich auch nicht für Deutsche Wünsche nach Freihandel wegen ihrer Exporte. 


Hier der aktuelle Stand der Verhandlungen - 


> (Die EU) Sie hat nämlich die bereits im Juli 2018 vereinbarten Handelsgespräche noch immer nicht offiziell gestartet, weil die EU-Staaten sich weigern, der Handelskommissarin Cecilia Malmström ein Verhandlungsmandat zu erteilen. In dieser Woche sind erneut Versuche der Ständigen Vertreter in der EU sich zu einigen gescheitert – am Widerstand Frankreichs.
> 
> Die EU und die USA hatten im Juli 2018 vereinbart, Zölle sowie nichttarifäre Hemmnisse im bilateralen Handel abzubauen. Doch bis heute bestehen unterschiedliche Auffassungen darüber, welche Bereiche aufgenommen werden sollten. Während die USA auch landwirtschaftliche Produkte einbeziehen wollen, wehrt sich vor allem Frankreich strikt dagegen. Staatspräsident Emmanuel Macron beharrt darauf, dass unbedingt Umweltstandards einbezogen werden müssten.


TTIP: Frankreich blockiert Handelsgespraeche mit den USA - WELT

Also Trump wollte zwischen den USA und der EU die Zollschranken weiter abbauen, die EU blockiert, weil sie sich untereinander uneinig sind. Und wen werden dann wohl die die Strafzölle auf Autos im besonderen treffen? Frankreich oder Deutschland? Und wer profitiert mehr von Agrarsubventionen? Und welche von beiden Seiten blockiert hier eigentlich durch Protektionismus? Trump oder die EU?

Darüber hinaus war der Umgang der Bundesregierung mit dem aktuellen Präsidenten der USA eine diplomatische Glanzleistung. Selbstverständlich hat das offene Zeigen von Feindschaft Einfluss auf zukünftige Entscheidungen. Es braucht immer nur etwas Vorlauf.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*

Wenn man die Zusammenhänge anscheinend nicht versteht, schreibt man halt Unsinn.

Ifo - US-Leistungsbilanz mit EU weiter im UEberschuss - Reuters
https://www.ifo.de/DocDL/sd-2018-09-felbermayr-beobachtungen-us-leistungsbilanz-2018-05-09.pdf

Beides stand 2018!
Die USA haben einen LEISTUNGSBILANZÜBERSCHUSS gegenüber der EU!
Trumps Argumentation mit den Handelsbilanzdefizit ist deshalb nichts als eine glatte Lüge, um seinen versprochenen Protektionismus durchzusetzen, der den USA am meisten schadet, weil die US Bürger in zahlen müssen und die EU kann auf der Dienstleistungsseite, wenn es sein muss, äußerst schmerzhaft für die USA zurückschlagen.

Trump ist unzurechnungsfähig und betreibt ausschlieslich Protektionismus und zu einem trotzigen kleinen Kind, muss man nicht unbeding freundlich sein!
Habe ich etwas verpasst, gibt es schon Zölle der USA auf importierte Autos aus der EU?


----------



## Alephthau (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stÃ¤rker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*

Hi,

Zum Thema seltene Erden nochmal:



> Kurzum,  ein  möglicher  Exportstopp  würde  viele  Bereiche  treffen,  ob  Automobilindustrie, erneuerbare  Energien,  Verteidigung  oder  Technologie.  *Hinzu  kommt,  das  andere  große Vorkommen, wie etwa in Brasilien, Vietnam oder Russland aufgrund fallender Weltmarktpreise nicht   erschlossen   wurden.   Das   wiederum   bedeutet,   dass   die   USA   kurzfristig   die Einfuhrausfälle nicht substituieren könnten.* Tatsächlich ist es ein offenes Geheimnis, dass die chinesische Regierung ihre Förderstätten für Seltene Erden stark subventioniert und so eine marktbeherrschende Stellung erreicht hat. „Wenn China jedoch nach dem greifen sollte, was man gut und gerne als Nuklearoption bezeichnen kann, würde dies einen großen Teil der US-Wirtschaft   treffen,   auch   wenn   das   genaue   Ausmaß   eines   solchen   Schrittes   schwer abzuschätzen ist. Die bloße Drohung Chinas, den Zapfhahn für kritische Industriematerialien zu   schließen,   zeigt   eine   Sicherheitslücke,   die   Analysten   und   Entscheidungsträger   in Washington, Peking und anderen Hauptstädten zunehmend beunruhigt.“, gibt Sadowski zu bedenken.



Seltene Erden – Zuendet China die letzte Eskalationsstufe?: BOERSE am Sonntag

Gruß

Alef


----------



## MoneyRulez (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn man die Zusammenhänge anscheinend nicht versteht, schreibt man halt Unsinn.
> 
> Ifo - US-Leistungsbilanz mit EU weiter im UEberschuss - Reuters
> https://www.ifo.de/DocDL/sd-2018-09-felbermayr-beobachtungen-us-leistungsbilanz-2018-05-09.pdf
> ...


Sie sind trotzig wie ein Kind. Die Zusammenhänge wurden im Artikel der Welt erklärt. Außerdem hapert es bei Ihnen an einer differenzierten Analyse der Auswirkungen gestaffelt nach der Aufstellung der nationalen Wirtschaft der einzelnen EU-Staaten. Deutschland ist nicht die EU, auch wenn es sich gerne dafür hält. 

Im Leistungsbilanzdefizit von Deutschland-USA ist doch deutlich erkennbar, dass Deutschland gegenüber den USA hohe Überschüsse erzielt, während Frankreich ein Freihandelsabkommen mit den USA blockiert, um seine Agrarwirtschaft zu schützen. Das ist auch nicht erst seit gestern so, das ist seit beinahe 30 Jahren so, dass Deutschland darauf drängt, die Agrarsubventionen abzubauen, während Frankreich und andere Staaten mit höherem Anteil an Agrarwirtschaft blockieren. 

USA gegen EU wird der Handelsstreit die EU also etwa gleich stark treffen wie die USA. Nur dass innerhalb der EU der Schaden hauptsächlich an Deutschland hängen bleiben wird, das werden Sie dann schon noch sehen. Griechenland oder Spanien liefern keine PKW an die USA, Frankreich nur wenig, aber keiner von diesen Staaten will amerikanische Agrarprodukte in der EU, geschweige denn, ihre Subventionen abbauen müssen. Dafür wird Deutschland leiden müssen. 

Inzwischen sehe ich die kommenden Konsequenzen für Deutschland als wohlverdient an. Mal sehen, was die Franzosen und Italiener sagen werden, wenn Deutschland seine Transfers nicht mehr leisten kann. Trump revanchiert sich für die Politik Deutschlands, im Übrigen sowohl berechenbar, als auch erwartbar, da schon während des Wahlkampfes angekündigt. 

Die einzige Chance dem auszuweichen bestünde darin, dass Deutschland seine Position in der EU durch setzt, Handelsbarrieren im Agrarbereich abzubauen. Na da soll Merkel mal ran und zeigen, was sie kann, am besten, bevor der Verbrennungsmotor ganz verboten wurde. Manches ist geradezu unfreiwillig komisch, so soll Malta sich exzessiv für eine weitere Verschärfung der Emissionsregeln für Dieselmotoren eingesetzt haben, so ganz ohne Automobilindustrie macht das richtig Spaß, die Welt zu verbessern 

Also kommen wohl die Zölle in 6-12 Monaten, denn Merkel kann derzeit gar nichts mehr durch Setzen, nicht mal mehr in Frankreich. Dazu sollte noch erwähnt werden, dass Handelsverträge zwar von der EU ausgehandelt werden ABER die Mitgliedsstaaten müssen Einstimmig zustimmen. So gespalten, wie die EU derzeit politisch ist, halte ich das für sehr unwahrscheinlich, sie hat da volle Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



> Im Leistungsbilanzdefizit von Deutschland-USA ist doch deutlich erkennbar, dass Deutschland gegenüber den USA hohe Überschüsse erzielt, während Frankreich ein Freihandelsabkommen mit den USA blockiert, um seine Agrarwirtschaft zu schützen. Das ist auch nicht erst seit gestern so, das ist seit beinahe 30 Jahren so, dass Deutschland darauf drängt, die Agrarsubventionen abzubauen, während Frankreich und andere Staaten mit höherem Anteil an Agrarwirtschaft blockieren.



Nochmal zum mitschreiben, es gibt keine offizielle Leistungsbilanz zwischen den USA und Deutschland, da Deutschland Teil der EU ist, alleine das ist entscheidend und alles was die USA "gegen" Deutschland unternehmen will, wird von der EU als Ganzes gekontert.



> USA gegen EU wird wird der Handelsstreit die EU also etwa gleich stark treffen wie die USA. Nur dass innerhalb der EU der Schaden hauptsächlich an Deutschland hängen bleiben wird, das werden Sie dann schon noch sehen. Griechenland oder Spanien liefern keine PKW an die USA, Frankreich nur wenig, aber keiner von diesen Staaten will amerikanische Agrarprodukte in der EU, geschweige denn, ihre Subventionen abbauen müssen. Dafür wird Deutschland leiden müssen.



es möchte überhaupt kein normal denkender Mensch Agrarprodukte aus den USA, selbst die Briten wollen das in ihrer momentan verzweifelten Situation nicht. Das hat sich schon bei TTIP abgezeichnet, das die Leute nicht auf genmanipulierten Weizen, Soja etc, massivst antibiotikahaltiges Fleich oder Chlorhünchen, stehen. Der Agrarmarkt der EU wird sich deshalb auch nicht für die USA, Gott sei Dank. öffnen, da wir zwar keinen tollen Verbraucherschutz haben, aber im Gegensatz zu den USA haben wir wenigstens einen.


----------



## MoneyRulez (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Nochmal zum mitschreiben, es gibt keine offizielle Leistungsbilanz zwischen den USA und Deutschland, da Deutschland Teil der EU ist, alleine das ist entscheidend und alles was die USA "gegen" Deutschland unternehmen will, wird von der EU als Ganzes gekontert.


Ich erkläre es Ihnen mal wie bei einem Kind:
USA erhebt Strafzölle für Autos aus der EU. Deutschland verliert viel Geld, weil Deutschland exportiert Autos in die USA.
Deutschland Teil von EU. 
EU erhebt Strafzölle auf amerikanische Produkte, die meisten davon gehen aber nicht nach Deutschland, sondern in andere EU Staaten. 

Konsequenz:
Deutschland hat Verluste, USA haben Verluste, Rest von EU denkt sich: Trifft die Richtigen in der EU, gut gemacht. 

Hier mal die Zahlen, vielleicht kapieren Sie es dann, Tabelle des Leistungsbilanzüberschusses zu anderen Staaten
Liste der Laender nach Leistungsbilanz – Wikipedia

                                                                                                  Leistungsbilanz    Anteil am BIP
                                                                                                  in mio Dollar        
1 	Deutschland Deutschland 	                                +264.096 	              +7,6 % 	
2 	Volksrepublik China Volksrepublik China    +249.601 	              +2,2 % 	
167 Frankreich                                                                  -42,4                           -1,7

Für Deutschland steht also 7,6% des BIP auf dem Spiel. Frankreich hingegen verlöre kaum was, sie haben eine negative Bilanz mit den USA und sind daran interessiert, ihren Markt für amerikanische Produkte geschlossen zu halten. 



> es möchte überhaupt kein normal denkender Mensch Agrarprodukte aus den USA, selbst die Briten wollen das in ihrer momentan verzweifelten Situation nicht. Das hat sich schon bei TTIP abgezeichnet, das die Leute nicht auf genmanipulierten Weizen, Soja etc, massivst antibiotikahaltiges Fleich oder Chlorhünchen, stehen. Der Agrarmarkt der EU wird sich deshalb auch nicht für die USA, Gott sei Dank. öffnen, da wir zwar keinen tollen Verbraucherschutz haben, aber im Gegensatz zu den USA haben wir wenigstens einen.


USA Agrarprodukte schlecht. 
EU Agrarprodukte gut. 
Deutsche allen überlegen . . . haben tollen Verbraucherschutz, USA gar keinen. 

Jetzt Deutschland zeigen den USA, wo Reise geht hin aber nix mit Deutsche Auto.


----------



## matty2580 (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stÃ¤rker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*

Leo beschreibt das übrigens ähnlich wie ich, mit fast gleichen Schlussfolgerungen:



Leonidas schrieb:


> Die Frage, ob sich Huawei im Zuge des US-Banns nicht einfach an die europäische IT-Industrie halten könnte, beantwortet sich schneller als gedacht mit der Meldung zur Einstellung der Geschäftsbeziehungen des britischen SoC-Entwicklers ARM zu Huawei. Etwaige andere Alternativen außerhalb rein chinesischer Zulieferer verbieten sich damit zukünftig für Huawei – *was wie schon notiert zum Anlaß genommen werden dürfte, zukünftig alles benötigte selbst in China herstellen zu lassen. Der Anfang wird nicht gänzlich einfach sein, aber an ausreichend Manpower, Geldmitteln sowie staatlicher Unterstützung dürfte es Huawei sicherlich nicht mangeln. *Und selbst wenn ein Huawei vielleicht doch zu klein sein sollte (106 Mrd. Dollar Umsatz im Jahr 2018, ein gutes Stück mehr als Intel), um dies alles allein in kurzer Zeit zu stemmen, *dürfte doch die generelle Lehre der chinesischen IT-Branche aus dieser Affäre sein, sich konsequent von der westlichen IT-Industrie unabhängig zu machen*. Sehr gut vorstellbar, das derzeit alle großen chinesischen IT-Unternehmen prüfen, wo hierbei Abhängigkeiten vorhanden sind, um jene nachfolgend unaufgeregt, aber beharrlich zu beseitigen.
> 
> In Folge dessen *könnte der chinesische IT-Markt*, welcher bislang nicht nur als großvolumig sondern auch noch als wachstumsstark galt, *für die westliche IT-Industrie möglicherweise schon in wenigen Jahren komplett wegbrechen*. Dabei könnte sich diese Affäre zu diesem Zeitpunkt durchaus schon wieder beruhigt haben – aber dennoch wird China jetzt unmißverständlich klar gemacht, das Abhängigkeiten gegenüber dem (kompletten) Westen eine schlechte Investition darstellen. Dies trifft im übrigen auch auf aufmerksame Beobachter zu – hierbei darf man beispielsweise an Russland denken. Als wirklich schwer zu überwindendes Problem ist in diesem Zusammenhang allerdings weder die Entwicklung von Chips, Betriebssystemen oder Ökosystemen anzusehen – sondern vielmehr eine Chipfertigung auf Weltklasse-Niveau. Denn die einzigen Chipfertiger mit wirklich führender Fertigungstechnologie sind Intel (USA), Samsung (Südkorea) und TSMC (Taiwan), wobei deren enormer Technologievorsprung nicht so einfach über eine chinesische Kopie zu adapieren sein wird.* Hierbei dürfte es einer konzentrierten Aktion des chinesischen Staates bedürfen, um sich in diesem finalen Punkt der Lieferkette wirklich unabhängig vom Westen machen zu können*.


Hardware- und Nachrichten-Links des 22. Mai 2019 | 3DCenter.org

Und das sich China mit gigantischsten Investitionen unabhängig machen will, hatte ich mit diesen Bsp. schon beschrieben:
100 Milliarden US-Dollar: Noch mehr Geld fuer Fabriken fuer Halbleiter „Made in China“ - ComputerBase


----------



## MoneyRulez (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stÃ¤rker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Und das sich China mit gigantischsten Investitionen unabhängig machen will, hatte ich mit diesen Bsp. schon beschrieben:100 Milliarden US-Dollar: Noch mehr Geld fuer Fabriken fuer Halbleiter „Made in China“ - ComputerBase[/URL]


Na wenn die Chinesen so viele Chips brauchen, ist das doch klasse. Warum kaufen die überhaupt im Ausland Chips, haben die doch gar nicht nötig.

Andererseits erinnere ich mich noch an die 80er Jahre, wo Made in China noch selten war, da hieß es eher Made in Japan. Das waren fürchterliche Zustände in Deutschland und der westlichen Welt damals. China hingegen ging es prächtig, damals, als sie noch unabhängig waren. Aber das werden sie ja nun bald wieder, also alles gut.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*

Welcher chinesische Hesteller stellt denn high performce CPUs oder SoCs her, wie sie im jedem Handy sind?

Sie müssen anscheinend noch eine Menge lernen, aber hauptsache sie blicken durch ihr eigenes Geschreibsel, auch wenn es in jeder Hinsicht Blödsinn ist.


----------



## HardlineAMD (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stÃ¤rker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



MoneyRulez schrieb:


> Na wenn die Chinesen so viele Chips brauchen, ist das doch klasse. Warum kaufen die überhaupt im Ausland Chips, haben die doch gar nicht nötig.
> 
> Andererseits erinnere ich mich noch an die 80er Jahre, wo Made in China noch selten war, da hieß es eher Made in Japan. Das waren fürchterliche Zustände in Deutschland und der westlichen Welt damals. China hingegen ging es prächtig, damals, als sie noch unabhängig waren. Aber das werden sie ja nun bald wieder, also alles gut.



Die Dummen offenbaren sich halt immer von selbst. Den Trump-USA (We **** Us Self) wird der Laden noch so richtig um die Ohren fliegen. Die Chinesen warten noch ein Weilchen und lassen dann den Dollar abstürzen.  Und wenn die Europäer einen Arsch in der Hose hätten, würden sie dem Kriegstreiber Nummer 1 endlich mal den Mittelfinger zeigen.  Sanktionen verhängen?! Gehts noch?! Und was ist mit der UNO? Sonst immer das Maul aufreißen....... . Was für eine ******** läuft hier eigentlich????????


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Welcher chinesische Hesteller stellt denn high performce CPUs oder SoCs her, wie sie im jedem Handy sind?
> 
> Sie müssen anscheinend noch eine Menge lernen, aber hauptsache sie blicken durch ihr eigenes Geschreibsel, auch wenn es in jeder Hinsicht Blödsinn ist.


Man nennt sie HiSilicon Kirin und deren Leistung ist dem Qualcomm nicht mehr so stark unterlegen, sondern ebenbürtig. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MoneyRulez (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stÃ¤rker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*



HardlineAMD schrieb:


> Die Dummen offenbaren sich halt immer von selbst. Den Trump-USA (We **** Us Self) wird der Laden noch so richtig um die Ohren fliegen. Die Chinesen warten noch ein Weilchen und lassen dann den Dollar abstürzen.  Und wenn die Europäer einen Arsch in der Hose hätten, würden sie dem Kriegstreiber Nummer 1 endlich mal den Mittelfinger zeigen.  Sanktionen verhängen?! Gehts noch?! Und was ist mit der UNO? Sonst immer das Maul aufreißen....... . Was für eine ******** läuft hier eigentlich????????


Die EU ist unter Deutscher Führung zu einem handlungsunfähigen zerstrittenen Staatenbündnis verkommen, das erste Zerfallserscheinungen zeigt. Sie beschreiben das hier freundlich als kein Sitzfleisch in der Hose. Stimmt, obwohl Merkel davon inzwischen genug haben sollte nach 14 Jahren Regierungszeit. 
Das gleiche mit der UNO, was soll die denn machen, wenn alle wesentlichen Mächte sich gegenseitig per Veto blockieren? Das, was sie immer schon tat. Reden halten und Geld kassieren, sehr viel mehr kann sie nicht, das haben viele Deutsche nur noch nicht bemerkt, warum auch immer. 

Mit dem Austritt von GBR verlässt zudem die als stärkste Streitmacht Europas eingestufte Militärmacht die EU. Deutschland hat da ja schon lange nichts mehr zu melden. Die Ostblockländer bilden nun ein eigenes Bündnis und kooperieren verstärkt mit den USA und GBR. 

Italien denkt darüber nach, den Euro zu verlassen, sofern Deutschland nicht weiter Geldtransfers über die EZB zulässt. Salvini hat sich da klar geäußert. Griechenland wäre Morgen draußen, wenn Deutschland nicht mehr zahlt. Der Euro ist zu einem Risiko für die EU geworden. Auch das hat Merkel mitzuverschulden. 

Die USA und China stehen gut da, ihre Wirtschaft läuft, ihr Militär ist stark und sie können sich entsprechend Streiten um künftige Einflusszonen. Die EU nimmt da mehr die Position des kleinen Kläffers an der Straßenseite ein, der sich für Groß hält, aber sich nicht darüber einigen kann, ob er die USA nun beißen soll, vor China und Russland wirklich Männchen macht, ob der Gehweg nicht zu lang ist, ob dabei vielleicht die Luft verschmutzt wird, zudem will jedes Bein woanders hin, während der Kopf denkt, er hätte alles unter Kontrolle.  Das läuft gerade so in etwa.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Welcher chinesische Hesteller stellt denn high performce CPUs oder SoCs her, wie sie im jedem Handy sind?
> 
> Sie müssen anscheinend noch eine Menge lernen, aber hauptsache sie blicken durch ihr eigenes Geschreibsel, auch wenn es in jeder Hinsicht Blödsinn ist.


Ist die politische oder religiöse Ideologie stark genug, versteht man nicht mal mehr einen Spaß und alle anderen sind Dumm und/oder Feinde 

Das haben sie alle gemeinsam . . . werden Sie doch Glücklich mit der EU, es läuft doch gut. Ich verstehe ihr Problem gar nicht. Merkel regiert, alles schnurrt und sie leben im besten Deutschland aller Zeiten. Bald haben Sie nicht mal mehr Verbrennungsmotoren auf der Straße, was für Deutschland ein Segen sein wird. Ganz ohne US-Strafzölle, das bekommt die EU alleine hin. 

Welcher chinesische Deutsche Hersteller stellt denn high performce CPUs oder SoCs her, wie sie im jedem Handy sind?

Ja eben. Also was hat Deutschland da groß zu verlieren, wenn die USA Strafzölle auf Deutsche Autos erhebt (danke EU, danke Frankreich!) oder Huawei aus den USA aus sperrt? 
Deutschland kann sich doch mit 5G-Masten von Huawei zu pflastern, wenn es will und dann auch E-Autos aus China importieren. Daimler will die nämlich dort produzieren, Deutschland lohnt sich nicht. BMW hingegen wird sein nächstes Werk für modernste Verbrennungsmotoren in den USA bauen, die EU will sie ja nicht mehr. 

Wie wäre es mit einem Freihandelsvertrag mit China?


----------



## MoneyRulez (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: US-Handelsstreit: Huawei-Sanktionen schaden auch US-Unternehmen, AMD stärker betroffen als Intel und Nvidia*

doppelt


----------

